# Blazers v. Hornets Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Will Tyson Chandler get ejected for the third straight game in Portland? Will Canzano write a column tomorrow about how dreamy it would be for Chris Paul to play in Portland? Will Peja run his hand through his hair in a menacing manner on the sideline?

Discuss!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

wastro said:


> Will Tyson Chandler get ejected for the third straight game in Portland? Will Canzano write a column tomorrow about how dreamy it would be for Chris Paul to play in Portland? *Will Joel tell David West, "FEMA can't save you in Portland, loser?"* Will Peja run his hand through his hair in a menacing manner on the sideline?
> 
> Discuss!


Totally tacky and classless.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

hehe... Przybilla is in Chandler's head. 

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/?/base/sports-3/119787311466620.xml&coll=1


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Totally tacky and classless.


Alright, alright. I took it out.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Bye bye, Frye. 3 fouls in about as many minutes.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Blazers are pretty active on defense so far. Good to see.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Miksaid said:


> Bye bye, Frye. 3 fouls in about as many minutes.


No problem. We don't lose a thing when Outlaw checks in.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Portland starting to get respect from the national media, and still getting none from the officials. A few ticky-tack fouls already. And Chandler's first offensive bucket he clears Joel out with his off arm and no call.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I know it's early, but the Blazers just don't look as good as they have recently. Tired?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

New Orleans looks intense, and they're contesting our shooters. They've scouted well.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

We need *Aldridge*


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick Web dunk!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Holy cow that fast break was perfect.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

TO's chucking. Get to the hoop, please.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland's zone is just throwing the Hornets' second unit off their game so far.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio's first minute production is off the charts.

2pts, 1stl, 1ast in less than a minute.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Outlaw is cold from the field tonight, but he sure just isn't the same player he used to be. He has become so much more confident and aggresive and is becoming so much fun to watch.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Outlaw's been attacking the basket more with his shot not falling. He's already on the line for the third time tonight.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Jones for three! No good. But at least he'll get three free throws...err...not...no call...

On the other end, Pargo with four steps, no call. What gives? Don't get me wrong, I've seen a couple calls go against NO that maybe shouldn't have. But don't blow the easy calls.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No one shoots 60% from the three point line for a whole season so Jones was bound to start missing. We can win this one, though. Go Blazers!!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland is so lucky to be tied at this point. New Orleans is killing us on the glass tonight.

But on offense, Portland is doing a few different things. They'll get the rebound, and the rebounder finds Sergio, who throws a deep pass to Jarrett, who is already almost to the free-throw line. I haven't seen that much in the past.

New Orleans is defending the pick-and-roll really well, and they're challenging shots. Portland is going to have to attack the basket A LOT tonight to keep up. Otherwise, it could become a very long night.

Why do players insist on passing to Joel under the bucket? That almost always results in a turnover.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Just this afternoon, I was telling my co-worker how it's been awhile since Portland's had an automatic shooter. Of course, I used Jones as an example. And he's not hitting anything tonight. Ugh!

Edit: He just hit a 3. Of course.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Talk about home cooking. We're getting some love from the refs tonight.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Is the Yahoo! box score wrong, or does Raef have 8 boards so far?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

He has 8 boards, yes. I'd like to see us spotting him up for three a bit. He's a great shooter. Let's use him.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Chandler gives LaFrentz an unnecessary forearm to the face as he falls into him for the foul on LaFrentz.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What an ugly game so far. Just brutal.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw is our top scorer, lol, and he's 0-7 FGs. Has that ever happened before?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

we're lucky to be down only 2. They're completely outplaying and outhustling us.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Webster is supposed to have a good jumpshot, but he sure does miss a lot of wide open jumpers badly.

We should be down by at least 15 right now.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

They're playing our game, passing around the perimeter, missing outside shots, looking for an inside pass. We have no more zip than they do, unlike other games in this streak.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Pryzbilla has only 1 rebound.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Difference between these and the other games? We're NOT hitting our shots.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Hornets are playing good defense and cleaning up on the glass. They're defending the pick-and-roll VERY well.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Frye got us off to a strong start last game with amazing 1st quarter stats. 3 quick fouls this game and he's forgotten. No jump start from anyone. If we survive till the 4th quarter, Roy should come alive.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We just look tired from the back to back and I think missing LMA is catching up in terms of depth. Thank god we get him back next game.

Hopefully we can gut this one out.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

What a low-scoring game. Slogging through defense. They are trying to play our game. Byron Scott studied us.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

10 minutes left in the 3rd and we have 39 points. The Hornets have only 43.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We're playing horribly.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

lol paul got faked by himself


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

im really glad we're down only by 5...still in striking distant. Need a 10-0 run now


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Look out, the Hornets are going to start fighting eachother and get themselves all ejected.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

That's what we need!! Blake makes one outside. We're up 51-49.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Roy is amazing. And I loved Chuck Outlaw's dunk.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Big difference in Derrick Outlaw between the past and this year? His shooting is off tonight, but he has four assists, two rebounds and two blocks. He's finding other ways to contribute, and that's encouraging to see.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Martell!!!!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Few lead changes in this game. They held a consistent lead of 2-3 points for most of the game. Since halfway into the 3rd, we have done the same.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Wastro, I can't decide whether I like Chuck or Derrick better.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Raef with 11 boards. We're still getting outrebounded 36-25, but it would be a whole lot worse without Raef stepping up.

BNM


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think we should come up with new names every time we mention Chester Outlaw. I mean, announcers do it. Why not us?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Hector said:


> Wastro, I can't decide whether I like Chuck or Derrick better.




I prefer Bartholomew Outlaw!


On a real note: This game is ugly!!!!! But, hey, if we can pull out an ugly win, I am all for it.

prunetang


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

If Chandler gets another rebound the Trail Blazer franchise should buy him a Christmas gift. They need to move Outlaw to the 3 and go big.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That three by Roy was amazing. Sucks that we get 3 second call because Jack falls to the ground in the paint.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Is this streaming at all? <3


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I know Peja is out and it is a short history. I'm going to say it anyway.

This might be the best zone defense the Trail Blazers have ever played.

I had a feeling Jack had a game killing shot in him. Who made that assist to Jack?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Prunetang, you still recording? Can you upload a song to us?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hahahhha, "Byron Scott is hopping furious but he's not playing for the Lakers anymore, getting all the calls!"


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The last few possessions, Portland has gotten LUCKY. New Orleans has had some wide open misses late in this game. Of course, they've also had some contested misses.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We keep winning, no matter what the circumstances. LMA out. Then Webster has the flu. Tonight, Outlaw can't hit anything. And we're STILL gonna win.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Hector said:


> Hey Prunetang, you still recording? Can you upload a song to us?


I haven't quit playing, but I have been trying to find the right project for the past couple of years. I finally have a setup I am in love with. Been working with my new group Say A Sound. Instead of playing shows and such we are recording everything first and really delving into the songs. We plan on making an album with about 15 tracks on it and we are about 10% of the way there.....but really really good so far. I am excited and will surely share it once it is finished. 



On topic.....I am actually really liking this game. We won all of the games during our streak because of extremely hot shooting, which can be ephemeral. I was worried that a bad shooting game would pretty much be a killer, but we are toughing this thing out!!!! 'Tis exciting stuff.


prunetang


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Brrrr....It's cold in here tonight. Our shooters are awful...and we're still winning?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Eight in a row.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Gaaaaaaaaaaameeeeeeeeee Overrrrrrr


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

wastro said:


> The last few possessions, Portland has gotten LUCKY. New Orleans has had some wide open misses late in this game. Of course, they've also had some contested misses.


They are tired, which is our secret throughout this whole streak. We have more depth, carefully used by McMillan.

Prunetang--good to talk to you. You are very talented and you've had some great songs. I have one in my hard drive.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

That was great. 

Gotta give props to Chandler. He was amazing to watch. But of course I prefer Roy and the Blazers.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

8 Straight!!! This team is unbelievable. I did not think they had a chance at this game.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

With a healthy Oden this would have been a route. Chandler grabbed 19 freaking rebounds!!

Great win though. The team was tired and cold; they were facing the second coming of Bill Russell and they still won.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

we played bad but kept our cool and took advantage of the other team's frustration.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Winning record! Unbelievable.

This team has been so good at not letting teams run away from them. They've been right with every team when they get a bit behind, and they've given themselves a comfortable lead at the end of games.

We have to go back to February and March of 2002 the last time they won nine in a row (if they win their next game). They won twelve on that streak.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

We showed poise once again. We proved we can win when the shots aren't falling.

This team continues to amaze. I don't believe it. This is great.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

If you had told me we could win this game with Travis and Jones both ice-cold - I would have laughed in your face! 

In some ways, this was the most impressive win of the streak. :clap2:


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Absolutely amazing. The team proved they can win games without shooting lights out, and executed down the stretch while New Orleans (and Mo Pete) imploded.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

2k said:


> With a healthy Oden this would have been a route. Chandler grabbed 19 freaking rebounds!!
> 
> Great win though. The team was tired and cold; they were facing the second coming of Bill Russell and they still won.


Let's not get too carried away. Yes, Chandler had a very nice game, but Raef LaFrentz had 11 boards in 18 minutes compared to Chandler's 19 boards in 43 minutes - and Raef had twice as many blocked shots, too!

Roy was his usual 4th quarter self, but it seems like somebody different steps up every game. Last night it was Frye. Tonight, it was Raef with his rebounding, including 5 offensive boards. They are getting solid contributions from 10 players. And that helps them win back-to-back away and home games from the second time in the a week.

BNM


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Blazers have won by an average of 7.5 points during their streak.

What's crazy is, the streak started with a series of close games. The winning margin through the streak: 1, 6, 4, 8, 10, 8, 11, 12.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, every Blazer had a positive +/- rating, and every Hornet had a negative +/- rating.

I have no idea what the really means, but the Blazers won.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think we really won it with our defense tonight. Chris Paul never got going and the Hornets had to work for every shot (except for some of those putbacks that Chandler got). 

The funny thing is, which team looked more like the youngest in the league? Definitely wasn't the Blazers tonight...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Crazy...first winning month in several seasons.

The team played 6 games in a stretch of 9 days, of which they played 5 teams had records above .500. And they won all 6 of them. And had 2 back to backs in that stretch (road/home and road/home).

Holy crap. I don't want to get too excited (as the team could still have a stretch of poor games this year) but it's getting harder to not get too excited.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Great win!

But what are you people up in Oregon doing? Only 15,183 in attendance despite a 7 game winning streak? That's not very good for a rip city revival.

Looked like Ricardo Burillo De La Outlaw came back down to earth, as well as J.J., but Blake and Webster stepped up enough for the win. Roy is the man.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Great win!
> 
> But what are you people up in Oregon doing? Only 15,183 in attendance despite a 7 game winning streak? That's not very good for a rip city revival.
> 
> Looked like Ricardo Burillo De La Outlaw came back down to earth, as well as J.J., but Blake and Webster stepped up enough for the win. Roy is the man.


Ida Outlaw just had a tough shooting game tonight and he wasn't the only one either. I expect him to pick it back up where he left off. I have full confidence that he can continue to be a great bench player for us. Will he have some off games? Sure......everybody does.



Speaking of Jamario Outlaw, he really needs a real nickname. I have no ideas, but there has to be something out there for him.

prunetang


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Crazy stat: our starting point guard had ZERO assists.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Amazing stat: Chandler had 16 pts, 19 rebounds, 12 of them offensive, and 100% shooting.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

ProZach said:


> But what are you people up in Oregon doing? Only 15,183 in attendance despite a 7 game winning streak? That's not very good for a rip city revival.


The problem is, a lot of the people up there don't know it's even going on, thanks to the lack of exposure courtesy of Greedy Cable Companies, Ltd.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No one reads the paper or watches Sportscenter or the news?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

handclap problematic said:


> Ida Outlaw just had a tough shooting game tonight and he wasn't the only one either. I expect him to pick it back up where he left off. I have full confidence that he can continue to be a great bench player for us. Will he have some off games? Sure......everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so right about Cletus, and even on an off night he still got to the rim with success and 3 blocks. 

Maybe his nickname should be John Doe for obvious reasons :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Outlaw nickname? Seriously?

Sureshot. Travis The Kid. Babyface Outlaw. Six-Shooter (6th man? Get it?)


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I like Six Shooter for Ron. That's a good nickname.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

NathanLane said:


> Crazy stat: our starting point guard had ZERO assists.


Only because the people Blake was passing it to were throwing up bricks  That just shows how impressive this win was.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah its too bad there were only about 15k people at the game. But I think it was an off night for attendance. But here is a quote in the recap, I think it was Chandler. It seems despite the low attendance, the place was still rockin!

_"When you don't have shots falling it's going to be tough some nights," he said. "[The Blazers] are playing great at home. They definitely have home-court advantage because you couldn't hear anything out there."_


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

By the way, on the Sportscenter recap, they got Travis' name right all three times they said it!

They kept expecting a cutaway, so they'd say something about Travis, and then the video didn't cut to the highlight of Travis' big dunk. So they said it a few times, and I thought, "They're just trying to make up for messing it up all those others times."


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Yes, Chandler had a very nice game, but Raef LaFrentz had 11 boards in 18 minutes compared to Chandler's 19 boards in 43 minutes - and Raef had twice as many blocked shots, too!


LaFrentz got several of his by rebounding his own point blank misses, while Chandler didn't miss anything. Not quite the same.

Dan


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

dkap said:


> LaFrentz got several of his by rebounding his own point blank misses, while Chandler didn't miss anything. Not quite the same.
> 
> Dan


Not trying to diminish Chandler's game - 12 ORB is HUGE anyway you look at it. However, given that Raef only missed two shots, I think "got several of his by rebounding his own point blank misses" is a not just a bit of an exaggeration, but downright impossible.

BNM


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

This was an awesome game to be at. The energy in the Garden was crazy for not being full. I could expand, but I'm too happy.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

LameR said:


> This was an awesome game to be at. The energy in the Garden was crazy for not being full. I could expand, but I'm too happy.





> "When you don't have shots falling it's going to be tough some nights," he said. "[The Blazers] are playing great at home. They definitely have home-court advantage because you couldn't hear anything out there."


From Tyson Chandler.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone notice that Blake's minutes are decreasing quite a bit, even though he is playing very well, whilst Jack's minutes have gone up quite a bit?

Last night, Jack played more minutes than Stevo, despite a performance that was not one of his best, while Blake was getting steals and hitting nearly all his shots.

Has Nate decided that he wants Roy to be the PG and limit Blake to a mostly Paxton type role? Are they trying to shop Jack? Anyone know what's going on with the unclear PG situation here?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Blake's probably tired after running like hell for 5 games in 7 nights.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Again, after the game, I remembered that this was another one of these tributes to Nash (John Nash) Games. Where the #6 and #22 picks (Webjack) outplayed the star we could have picked at #3 (CP3).

Does not matter much. We have Roy - and while the NBA fawns over itself with love for the Deron/CP3 duo - Roy silently outplays them both is making his 2nd year Wade like jump in production before our eyes.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If Roy can just get the phantom calls in his favor and shoot 20 free throws in a game...


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Hap said:


> If Roy can just get the phantom calls in his favor and shoot 20 free throws in a game...


I am willing to bet he will get a lot more calls in a year or two. If there is anything the NBA does know - it is how to market players that appeal to the mass market fans - and Roy with his good guy persona, clutch play, winner attitude is just the kind of guy the NBA will love to promote, especially with big Greg on the roster.

They are just starting to become aware of it now.


----------

